# Two Freebies Well Worth Having



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

These two programs are really worth having.

1. WinPatrol - http://www.winpatrol.com/
The little Scottie dog that barks. It just sits there on the task bar all alert, no trouble at all, but does a good job and provides a useful reference on your active and non-active computer files. It also allows you to make adjustments where necessary.

2. SuperAntiSpyware - http://superantispyware.com/
An excellent standalone program for rooting out malware on a manual basis. The scans are thorough and do not take too long. Intrusions found can be quarantined. It is sufficiently versatile for a freebie.

Both these programs protect the Homepage, but like every other similar Homepage protection program on the web that I know of, only focuses on the IE Homepage.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got both for free but won paid version of each and each with free upgrades for life.

WinPatrol Plus at 50% off through August 31st, 2014.
Sale ends midnight ET, September 1st 2014. 
http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html


----------



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

hewee said:


> Got both for free but won paid version of each and each with free upgrades for life.
> 
> WinPatrol Plus at 50% off through August 31st, 2014.
> Sale ends midnight ET, September 1st 2014.
> http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html


That sounds fantastic - how`d ya do it ?
I get lucky if I win an argument.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Was Contest at a couple forums about 5 or more years back and I won a lot of software.

Online Armor
Diskeeper Professional 2009 and I should pay to get a newer version that supports more thing and the bigger drives we have.
This is the best thing to have because it runs in the background and I never worry about the drive fragmentation. 
http://www.condusiv.com/home-use/diskeeper/professional/overview/
Plus others I won and some I won 2 or more of. Even won some I never used.

MailWasher Pro I won twice but use the older version because it stays running as a Pro version where the newer ones you have to pay each year. So keeping the older one

Even got a WinPatrol shirt from Bill for helping out at his forum. He is a very nice person and I wish him the best. I know he has some health troubles so hope he can deal with them to get better.


----------



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

@ Hewee

Yumpin Yimani !!! You`re blessed with the luck of the Irish.

PSST ! You tried the Lottery yet ?


----------



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

VernGallardo said:


> I did not use internet explore.. Is it works in another browser ?


Both the programs I listed in my OP work with any browser for their main functions, but they both only protect IE Homepage. I use Chrome and Firefox. Forget the Homepage loss, it is of little value.

Oh yes, I have IE like everybody else who has Windows, but it is just a dead icon on my desktop. Have not used it for years.


----------



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

michealusa said:


> Well WinPatrol first the good things: It's really easy on system resources. The download and install weren't horrendous and it seems to do what it claims at least to a point. It never has conflicted with any other software I use. The crippled version is free.


What do you mean *crippled* ? My Scottie is not crippled.

SuperAntiSpyware is a great standalone manual scanner.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think crippled means does less.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

hewee said:


> I think crippled means does less.


Quote of the Year.....


----------



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

Using "crippled" is obviously a language problem. "Crippled" means seriously disabled, non-functional.

WinPatrol, SuperAntiSpyware, SpywareBlaster and every other AV program I know of, are way behind the times and use IE as their base browser, originating from the days when IE *was* the only browser. They have not been updated to handle today's more popular browsers where IE is in 3rd place and Chrome, Firefox in 1st and 2nd. No big deal.

All you basically lose is Homepage protection, all the other features work perfectly. I know of no program which protects the Homepages of Chrome, Firefox and other browsers. If somebody does, please let me know. I personally am very interested in Homepage protection other than IE, but life goes on without it.

All these AV programs should key onto the *default* browser *not* the archaic IE, but we remain lingering in the past.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So many programs protect the Homepage. Hard part it some thinking something is wrong because I have my own Homepage.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

You have your own Homepage?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes I have my own Homepage.

I started it long ago with dial up because each time I start Netscape it want to go and get online and go to Pacbell Web Site.
Well I did not want that or was I able to get online if I was looking at Netscape Composer or with PhotoImpact part that lets you make web pages. 
So it was the about blank or make your own so I made my own. Now I do not need to be able to get online or bugged because I can't get online.

http://www.ccsf.edu/Pub/Fac/composer.html

Really it's just a code to give a color I picked.

Copy and paste it into notepad and then save it as a html file


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html><head>
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
  <title>My_homepage</title>
</head>
<body style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(204, 204, 255);" alink="#000099" link="#000099" vlink="#990099">
<br>


</body></html>
```
I need to make a new one with links to sites I got to all the time and or have some links to open another page with more links. I did that long ago but never updated it so just got my own blank color page.


----------



## airborne17 (May 19, 2012)

hewee said:


> So many programs protect the Homepage. Hard part it some thinking something is wrong because I have my own Homepage.


*So many programs protect the Homepage.*

Sorry Hewee, but I cannot find a single program that does this other than for IE. Can you give me a link to a few and I will check them out ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SUPERAntiSpyware 
Spywareblaster

These two I have do and I think Emsisoft Anti-Malware does but do not see it but not used to newer layout. So alert you when you change to the blank homepage.


----------

